# What if we had a XL kit for the MK4, need reasons from you guys



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Just like the post says, I need your input to make this faster. This isn't an over night thing by any means, I just need peoples input. Just like when I asked about the MK2-3 kit being a production thing for us.

I am just looking for a reason to be lower. It doesn't seem like I have a ton of competition to worry about, so I am not interested in quick whit replies, just a good reason to be lower.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Just like the post says, I need your input to make this faster. This isn't an over night thing by any means, I just need peoples input. Just like when I asked about the MK2-3 kit being a production thing for us.
> 
> I am just looking for a reason to be lower. It doesn't seem like I have a ton of competition to worry about, so I am not interested in quick whit replies, just a good reason to be lower.


main reasons i can come up with.

1. Bolt on design that will lay frame without crappy audi busings
2. stateside company that will actually keep stock of these struts
3. laying frame is important. 
4. currently the only reason some people are not buying the mk4 airlifts is they dont lay out. fix that and orders will come.

and well to stop posts like this - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4890942-Is-this-as-low-as-Airlift-goes


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you 01, I need to shout at you about Wuste


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Thank you 01, I need to shout at you about Wuste


uhhh ohs...


PM or email, you know how to get ahold of me :beer:


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

01 said:


> 2. stateside company that will actually keep stock of these struts


This and I'm getting my fiancee a MKIV by the end of the year, need some LOW bags by then


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah the upper shock mount is an awesome alternative to running shortened audi bushings that WILL fail regardless of how you install them. The stock ones suck as is. Honestly I feel the current design is just fine for what everyone wants. Just make some sort of metal template for the holes in the strut tower and maybe shorten the the strut slightly just to be able to get people on the ground. No need to make a separate xl strut or anything. 



As 01 said when the new struts come out and people know they can lay out on them you will get a lot more orders. I'm honestly sitting here waiting for the new struts to come out to order. I want these. I do not want to deal with the ****ty experiences that I've heard of from the other companies that produce complete solutions for the front struts on mk4s. You're front struts are more innovative and practical than the others companies. They ride on the whole "german quality" stigma. You guys developed these struts from the bottom up and even found a solution for a common problem in the mk4 front suspension in doing so. 

Plus theyre less expensive. 

So 

shorten them a bit to put people on the ground.
New template for drilling holes. 

Done. (sorry for rambling if i did)

And I'm in no way bashing the quality of other peoples struts.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

01 said:


> main reasons i can come up with.
> 
> 1. Bolt on design that will lay frame without crappy audi busings
> 2. stateside company that will actually keep stock of these struts
> ...


This.

The thing is, your other 2 competitors have been able to get the cars to lay subframe with basically just a notch and some subframe trimming. Also, Air Lift knows that the customer has to shave a piece of the strut off to get the car to go lower, so why wouldn't you just do that as part of the manufacturing process? Making an out of the box solution is what most people want. That, and good customer service, which Air Lift already has covered.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Solo, I already had the change made on the grinding of the limiting ring, so now all the production kits have that going for them. The upper mount will probably stay the same as what we are running now. We will be going to a shorter strut. 

You guys have to remember the original designs on these struts were to be safe builds. D.O.T. approved products here. Then I brought in my short course of thinking and said we need to be lower. Thats where the MK5 XL's came into play and a MK2-3 kit that lays the hell out. I just need as much nicely played harassment from all you guys to get it across the board for all the big wigs in my company to get this permanent change on the road.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I recently installed a set of MK5 XL airlft struts on a friends car and I love the quality and construction, and they went crazy low. If the new airlifts were out when i bought my setup, it def would have been an option for me, im currently on newer masontechs. 

My biggest issues with your mk4 setup is this:
1-as stated. dont lay frame
2-I wish you didnt have to drill the strut towers. and its only mk4 that this is the case correct? I just feel like as cars get older, and no matter how well you drill and treat the area its a common problem area for our cars

also if you were to make an XL kit for a mk4 would it affect the rear as is does on a mk5, or mainly the front? Reason being your struts now are pretty close to laying on a mk4 and if the rear went wayyy lower than they do now what would be the rear beam solution, and the subframe in the front hitting would most likely make alot of reverse rake if the rears went significantly lower.

thinking out loud, but those are my immediate thoughts. and like i said I hope your find a solution to the front issue because the quality ride and ease of installation on the mk5 i did over the weekend was impressive.

car done sunday:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

well explain to them that sales would increase, i know of 3-4 people locally and even more here on tex that are waiting for the XL series to happen on the mk4.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> I just need as much nicely played harassment from all you guys to get it across the board for all the big wigs in my company to get this permanent change on the road.


How about adjustable dampening struts, can we push for those


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

ShadowGLI said:


> How about adjustable dampening struts, can we push for those


they already are


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

01 said:


> they already are


well I need MKV XL's..haha I thought those were just set dampening, should have clarified, didn't wanna start a new thread though.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

01 said:


> well explain to them that sales would increase, i know of 3-4 people locally and even more here on tex that are waiting for the XL series to happen on the mk4.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys keep it coming.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

"2-I wish you didnt have to drill the strut towers. and its only mk4 that this is the case correct? I just feel like as cars get older, and no matter how well you drill and treat the area its a common problem area for our cars"


I understand that having to drill is kind of inconvenient but I would rather drill once and never have to replace a strut bushing again. If treated correctly it shouldn't be an issue. The only other thing I can think of that would work on both concerns is possibly a two part upper mount. One threading into the other with support on the bottom (holding the actually bushing/bearing) and a top part that would thread into the bottom and say clamp down on the strut tower to keep itself put. but idk thats just an idea. I'm honestly fine with drilling holes in my car. I'll be notching my frame eventually lol and im sure anyone who is going to be on air will be too for the most part. I don't see how thats an issue.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Do Werk said:


> I understand that having to drill is kind of inconvenient but I would rather drill once and never have to replace a strut bushing again.


x2

Make the XLs so I can tuck these 19s hard


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Thank you 01, I need to shout at you about Wuste


jesse, sent you an email.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm waiting on the XL to buy air from you guys


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

as stated a few times already, if there was an mk4 XL strut i would have bought a set already.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

I definitely would have gone with Airlift over the bagyards i just bought if they went low enough. I've heard nothing but good things about your customer service so if they went lower I would have been all over it. We don't even need to bring up the competitor's issues with customer service..


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

deff would be IN for a set of mk4 XLs


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

jess.. i send u a pm


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

personally this is what I'm waiting on. Once mk4 XL's are produced, I'll get rid of these damn aerosports!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

because people on coilovers are lower

i'll probably buy airlift rears before i buy the fronts, and i wouldnt get the fronts unless they laid frame with just a notch. my fronts are fine for now...just the rear bags i hate


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

VR6OOM said:


> I'm waiting on the XL to buy air from you guys



Hey Adam! Air Lift's kits are the ****! 

Jesse, you need to make the XL kit so I can buy it for my girlfriend's 4dr 1.8t as an engagement present. But, if you need a test car, she lives in East Lansing right by campus


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

Why I want you lads to produce an XL kit.

got a garage with the locals here in town, kids always doing wild projects, some just plain silly stuff, TDI swaps, mk1 stuff, and mkv stuff. the mkv kid, my friend got ur XL kit recently and we cant stop test fitting his wheels because of how proper you XL kit makes his car come together, (granted it is in pieces from a respray, he is working on) but it makes me, and im sure a lot of mk4 chaps jealous. So we need you to come through and feed our craving for *low*. plus if you dont offer an XL kit, ill consider it a Hate Crime against the mk4 generation.

(please excuse my horrible grammar ^^^ )

plus im waiting for them to come out since i have heard good things about your product.

cheers!


----------



## kama2 (May 24, 2000)

Hey Jesse, well if the big wigs need any type of reasoning as to why they need to do this they definitely need to look at these forums and see that yes they do make a great product, and yes they have great customer service and also they have made a great presence in the vw/audi scene with *MANY* grateful customers. But they also need to look at what the customers wants and needs are, when I look at all the airlift MKV's out there I get sick knowing that my MK4 will never go as low as that just right out the box. There are many MK4 customers that are a little if not alot disappointed because of that fact, as for me I'm a old man that has had 29 vw's thru out my 39 years of existence  and my MK4 will be my first fully airbagged car. I personally am doing this because its a built shop car that needs to be over the top but for me it would be more for the *WOW* factor, its different in hawaii I know of only one more watercooled vw here thats on bags. Where in the mainland its very abundant, when I checked with you a few months back about XL's for the MK4 I was bummed to know that it wasn't gonna happen for a while so the shop ordered it anyways but now that this might happen sooner (I HOPE ) I'm gonna have to replace my fronts when this happens!:laugh: Sorry for the *LONG* speech but like 01 said earlier "Build It and They Will Come!" :laugh:

Oh yah Jesse pm sent please get back to me, Mahalo! (thank you in hawaiian)


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I came to the conclusion I want air lifts. I am debating what distributor to buy them from still. I have the cash now but why bag it now if it wont go low:banghead:
Ill be waiting for the xL....hopfully not tooo long


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I'd buy a set for my mk4.

I love your setups, and the mk3 struts do lay out with just a notch for axle/tie rods straight out the box no mods needed..and I LOVE IT! :beer:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I wish you had a MK4 XL kit. I love the ride of my MK4 struts but I hate that it's not low enough.  I also don't really want to hack off the bottom of my strut but it looks like that's what my best option is at this point.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

When I asked you a couple months ago if you were going to produce the XL series for the MKIV platform I was bummed to hear that they would not be in production until later next year or even later. I purchased the rest of your airlift kit except for the front setup because of the simple fact that they do not air out low enough for what I desired. I'm about to turn my business to Mason-tech in order to get what I want, but would much rather prefer to go with your company because of the great customer service and products that I have already received. I am not completely satisfied with my Aerosports and would like a complete air strut setup for the front. 


To answer your questions of why.

- MKIV platform is huge and still growing daily with the modifying market as they are becoming more affordable by the day. 

- Most people here dont look into airride as how "DOT compliant" the kit is. As long as it's safe (As which with your company it always is) People are all about instant gratification, if we can get our cars as low as possible without doing much or spending much we will. Look how bad the cheap coilover market took off. 

- Look how many people are already waiting in line for you to produce this product. You already probably have more than 20 orders sitting right here. 

- Why should the all the other platforms have an XL series and not us?

- I wont buy bagyard simply because they are not stateside and only because I cant pony up the cash this second for the mason-techs. If your kit was more than competitively priced over what these other guys are charging then you open yourself up to alot more oreders alot more quickly. Me being one of them.

I


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

oh tell me lies said:


> I wish you had a MK4 XL kit. I love the ride of my MK4 struts but I hate that it's not low enough.  I also don't really want to hack off the bottom of my strut but it looks like that's what my best option is at this point.


x2


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im not trying to be witty here, but if you make mk4 xl's that lay frame, you will have no more competition. thats the bottom line imo. Ill buy a set if no one buys my car. Everyone going bags will buy airlifts if the price stays the same. In a nutshell, airlifts, bagyards, and masontechs all have similar ride quality, customer service (idk about masontech....), warranty, and a company ran by enthusiasts. Now, knowing vw owners they will go for the best deal which you have in the bag by far (no pun intended ). Another reason that is a HUGE plus imo is that they are stocked in the US waiting to be shipped out to us. Nothing gets better than that 

just make them and if you arent happy with the sales....well you will be so dont worry 

and also my input....dampening adjustability on top of strut for ease of adjusting. Better template, or system for drilling strut towers. Ive done two cars and its very hard to get right. Make sure the wheel clearance is still there. Huge thing with us as we love wide wheels


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

no vtec 4me said:


> In a nutshell, airlifts, bagyards, and masontechs all have similar ride quality, customer service (idk about masontech....), warranty, and a company ran by enthusiasts. Now, knowing vw owners they will go for the best deal which you have in the bag by far (no pun intended ). Another reason that is a HUGE plus imo is that they are stocked in the US waiting to be shipped out to us. Nothing gets better than that


From whats being said lately, I don't know if anyone's customer service compares to Bagrider's/Airlifts.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> From whats being said lately, I don't know if anyone's customer service compares to Bagrider's/Airlifts.


bagriders+airlift is a super combo, like you said they have the best CS that ive seen thus far, not only because they care but they themselves are auto/vw enthusiasts.

Will and Jesse really are the best guys to deal with, no drama, simple and chill to deal with.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

its really good to see a company coming out to add more competition. customer service seems to be pretty good and the fact that you stock products in america is a definite plus :laugh:

the only thing that would keep me from buying (if i was looking to go air), would be the upper mount design and that they dont go low enough. im glad yall openly admitted that the struts didnt go as low and are working on fixing that. no lies or reacharounds. i would just be wary of having to drill my strut towers.

:beer:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I STILL can not understand why people are fine with cutting notches out of a structural part of their car/cutting pieces off their sub frames, but complain about 3 small holes in the strut tower.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

its not that i have a problem with it, i have a frame notch, i just look it it like if there is another option why drill it. But knowing that it gets rid of the strut mount issues its a whole different story.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice thread! Looks like a lot of people are waiting for these puppies to come out.. cough cough 

Another good reason to release mk4 XLs is that I will buy you a steak dinner.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Nice thread! Looks like a lot of people are waiting for these puppies to come out.. cough cough
> 
> Another good reason to release mk4 XLs is that I will buy you a steak dinner.


If the currents layout with just cutting 1/4" off the bottom, why would there need to be a whole new strut designed?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> If the currents layout with just cutting 1/4" off the bottom, why would there need to be a whole new strut designed?



its not 1/4. more like 1/2inch


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Reason #1 Make these struts so I can sell the **** out of em!!!!
Reason #2 I need more lows!!!!!!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> From whats being said lately, I don't know if anyone's customer service compares to Bagrider's/Airlifts.



so true. [email protected] and [email protected] are the only people i deal with for air parts. THey are awesome


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

off topic..... Jesse how is the kit coming along for the passat? I want dibs on the prototype!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

01 said:


> bagriders+airlift is a super combo, like you said they have the best CS that ive seen thus far, not only because they care but they themselves are auto/vw enthusiasts.
> 
> Will and Jesse really are the best guys to deal with, no drama, simple and chill to deal with.


This is why I am going to get XL's when they come out. My MK4 is my daily, I need customer service to be there because I can't afford to have a car down for months because the struts are stuck in customs or didn't make that pallet.

I really do like AirLift, the quality seems to be great if not the up and coming best.

Release the XL's and this winter I will buy them.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

shouldve just made a slamXL kit for the mk4 platform as well. mk2/3 goes low, mk5 goes low, not so much for the mk4. these kits ride very nice and if they were the legit slam xl kits like the mk5 struts, then you guys would sell a whole bunch. i can probably say, people who have seen how low the mk4 front struts go to date, they are wearing of buying them. if they went as low as the rest then these wouldve been sold out already. make the damn slam xl struts already!


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

uberdork said:


> make the damn slam xl struts already!


this ^

especially with the customer service you guys have, sales would be through the roof


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

ive been waiting for you guys to make an xl set. planned on buying yours before but waited for 01 and no vtec to put theirs in, saw they didnt lay frame and heard you guys were thinking about an xl so i decided to wait. I want the 3 bolts on the top which is why im waiting for yours as opposed to going mt or bombers. 

please make these soon so i can order and install before WF


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

Flat Black VW said:


> I want the 3 bolts on the top which is why im waiting for yours as opposed to going mt or bombers.


This is definitely the upside to Air Lift. I would not want to constantly replace the bushings.


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

rabriolet said:


> i still can not understand why people are fine with cutting notches out of a structural part of their car/cutting pieces off their sub frames, but complain about 3 small holes in the strut tower.


x999999999991


----------



## inhalethevile (Jan 19, 2007)

Stan Marsh said:


> Release the XL's and this winter I will buy them.


Me too


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Stan Marsh said:


> Release the XL's and this winter I will buy them.


Release them tomorrow and I will buy them :beer:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

We are working on this guys. The upper mount design is truly amazing. Instead of putting all that spring force into that little factory bushing and cup we move all that energy into the whole shock tower, and offer a smoother quieter ride across the board than the competition and failing mounts. 

I'm not scared to say we weren't low enough at all. We are a 60 year old company, and you don't get there by just yankin cranks, and making people smile. The original design of this kit was to go low and still be safe. I come into the picture and don't believe in safety. I believe in good times and f-in sh!t up. Thats why we build cars and not lease cars, right? So the kit is in the making.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

x2^


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

good to hear! I've been looking to upgrade for awhile now.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

wordd, i'll be waiting for it!

:thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

anxiously waiting


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

any guess of a time frame? or an initial group buy? or need for testing cars? 

i want these struts NOW!


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

Flat Black VW said:


> any guess of a time frame? or an initial group buy? or need for testing cars?
> i want these struts NOW!


x2 to all of that


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

I guess its time to start savin my pennies...


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

vegitarianwagen said:


> I guess its time to start savin my pennies...


Ditto. Time to start sucking up to the wife...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

A little bird told me that this thread worked.  :thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> We are working on this guys. The upper mount design is truly amazing. Instead of putting all that spring force into that little factory bushing and cup we move all that energy into the whole shock tower, and offer a smoother quieter ride across the board than the competition and failing mounts.
> 
> I'm not scared to say we weren't low enough at all. We are a 60 year old company, and you don't get there by just yankin cranks, and making people smile. The original design of this kit was to go low and still be safe. I come into the picture and don't believe in safety. I believe in good times and f-in sh!t up. Thats why we build cars and not lease cars, right? So the kit is in the making.


You know I'm in for it Jesse... :thumbup: The future is very bright! 

-Matt


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

anyone else having trouble getting in touch with jesse


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> anyone else having trouble getting in touch with jesse


 From what I know he is in the process re-locating to the left coast.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Is there any more information regarding the XL line? Reading through the thread, its seems it will be lower than their existing setup. Aside from the the total result of being low, what features are included in the XL line compared to their normal lineup? 

If the XL line was, let's say a higher end model of the existing lineup. I would like to see... 
* an adjustable upper camber plate 
* thread shock bodies, so we can set the final aired out height (for those with a huge lip kit) 
* a hardline solution instead of novices trying to figure high/low point of suspension travel. Something that would run similar to the brake lines. 

That's all I can think of. I am going to order a set in the next few weeks, so let me know if I should wait on the XL line.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> We are working on this guys. The upper mount design is truly amazing. Instead of putting all that spring force into that little factory bushing and cup we move all that energy into the whole shock tower, and offer a smoother quieter ride across the board than the competition and failing mounts.
> 
> I'm not scared to say we weren't low enough at all. We are a 60 year old company, and you don't get there by just yankin cranks, and making people smile. The original design of this kit was to go low and still be safe. I come into the picture and don't believe in safety. I believe in good times and f-in sh!t up. Thats why we build cars and not lease cars, right? So the kit is in the making.


 
safety shmafety. I have a mk4 where the only air bags that work are sitting where my springs should be, and i have srape marks on the bottom of my trans. I like to f **** up too  Cant wait to have the new xl's out, ill be one of the first to order, mark my words


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I feel like this is the iPhone 2g 3g issue. I have not even driven on mine but already need them to go lower to match the rear. I trimmed the bottom and may actually trim the steering knuckle some. Things are sweet but I do wish they could go a bit lower. 

What physically do you change?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

01 said:


> ... i know of 3-4 people locally and even more here on tex that are waiting for the XL series to happen on the mk4.


 Yes :thumbup:


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

ill buy the XLs as soon as they come out.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

just installed current airlift mk4 kit for a customer and i'm very disappointed on how front don't go low at all. 
i have everything trimmed on the car to go low,but shock is just bottoming out way too fast. 
i wonder if airlift will be offering any kind of a special pricing or even some sort of exchange for people who already got this struts that dont go low. 
[URL=http://img514.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img514/7049/img7950s.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img257.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img257/5275/img7951u.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> i wonder if airlift will be offering any kind of a special pricing or even some sort of exchange for people who already got this struts that dont go low.


 THIS. I would like an answer for this question, I've asked and not gotten a response. 

Yes I want my front lower, but why would I buy another set of Air Lift struts when my basically brand new struts are worthless?


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

in.
anyone have news or updates.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

I am gonna have to say probably not on the purchase exchange. Its just like when I go out and buy a new computer, and the next new computer is on the shelf within a week. I wanna say bagyard just did the same thing sometime ago with releasing the bomber. It happens, and I am sure someone selling them will offer a special discount. So sorry to all you guys with the kits already. I am sure there will be some lower pricing out there, but nothing I can offer. 

And aside of pricing questions, thanks to everyone that replied to this post. I got what I needed, so you guys can go lower.

Also sorry, if it seems like I have been out of the loop, just moved to So Cal, last week and still trying to get settled.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> I am gonna have to say probably not on the purchase exchange. Its just like when I go out and buy a new computer, and the next new computer is on the shelf within a week. I wanna say bagyard just did the same thing sometime ago with releasing the bomber. It happens, and I am sure someone selling them will offer a special discount.


I know of one shop that will be offering a deal to all of their loyal MK4 customers who need that extra drop.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Moved to So Cal?? Air Lift have a branch out there or are you starting one


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

what about timing, this is my biggest concern and I am probably not the only person waiting for these to do my air ride but I want it done before waterfest, is there any chance i could have them before then or are they definitely not going to be done for awhile.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> just installed current airlift mk4 kit for a customer and i'm very disappointed on how front don't go low at all.
> i have everything trimmed on the car to go low,but shock is just bottoming out way too fast.
> i wonder if airlift will be offering any kind of a special pricing or even some sort of exchange for people who already got this struts that dont go low.


Same, dont really like how low they dont go. Cutting them helped (BARELY) it hurt more then it helped in my opinion because now theres not as much lift. Kinda wish i stayed with my Vmaxx bag overs.

On the plus side they ride great!


----------

